# The Broken Rod Club



## mumsy (Dec 5, 2009)

Is that a subtle hint that its your birthday coming up!!!!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa1DhuwAADDfgAAQRIeooJ0hUAA///+gMAEGoEVPwhHqekjBG1GmgyaZAYaGQ0yaAYhppo0NGDU9BBDKaj1PKfqhkaDQ02o9hLc9vJahnhA8NSzwfJ35TQYL4RQGExKKQDZxqk1iMIZZEoq1K4xCMVuQTB6lIydFwPvG6/U+ssTCQgYIvj8npdDeO8DIuI9Y7PybDnyycRQ0Y+zKiuzIgcLAzSAzLlbe6jQp56wfV7FOkaLKQR+zXDVXrofEAgNvZkAOQIbRYEHSwGgWY0/tRmNY+Cr0tNUCVDrj++YuO/Jdp+PDAOXP4yFWWCIZiBbrTu1z4HBUNGGVjv2rGUa4B+LhGq6XRQyBGFcwholo7Rw8vt4UJhjRLXBk6NMhBKEmNVgGmG3EnhEGAz5m5/xdyRThQkK1Dhuw


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

WTF did you have 5 rods on board......perhaps you should of got a PA :lol: .

I reckon the live fibres have pretty crappy guides and are a little bulky. What about a T curve? The two I have, have gone the distance with out any dramas. Or you could try importing one from Japan http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/defa ... r/rod.html

I've got a whole pile of broken cheap rods, could be made a lifetime member . The dear ones I tend to be a little more careful with, although the Gloomis has been caught in the door a couple of times with out breaking.


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

I own 2 live fibres,classic 2 and classic 4 both 165 cm oh models in good nik if you are interested.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Penn tournament rod, snapped trying to pull up a suspected croc/huge stingray that took a strip bait and sat under the boat. Expecting the 40lb leader to give way, you can imagine my surprise when to rod goes first


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I seem to break a Berkley Dropshot each season. Last year from a ramp incident as a result of a broken paddle (feather spoon), more recently in an off the water incident  dopey.

My T Curve has proven poor - bindings unwinding, guides falling out. Add to that a raider with no life and crap workmanship on one of those Sterling rods... I wont buy Shimano rods anymore. Love the Shimano reels, not their rods.

Berkley are the best value for money rods I have found so far. I have two on order for the GC to Brissie trip.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmm.... in the last 6 months.... Tip of my T-curve 7' snapper rod - used for barra mostly.
Tip of my 6'6" 2-4lb T-Curve - used for everything from barra to atlantic salmon to trout and bream.
Lost my T-curve 1-3lb rod and Twin power 2500 reel by falling out in rapids and trusting the rod leash.

Still have the two rods with broken tips, I plan on putting new tips on them one day.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

ive never broken a rod in the yak. nor have i lost one over the side. woohoo considering the gear im using


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

indiedog said:


> feelfree09 said:
> 
> 
> > ive never broken a rod in the yak. nor have i lost one over the side. woohoo considering the gear im using
> ...


oooohhhhh i just wanted to hang out with the cool kids :twisted: 8) :twisted: 8)


----------

